# El último world  me quita CIFS y ahora SAMBA va más lento...

## ScKaLiBuR

Pues eso ocurre. Al parecer, el paquete net-fs/samba-3.4.6 ya no requiere net-fs/mount-cifs para funcionar (conjeturo que por la nueva use flag "smbclient" que ahora activa esa versión). Me ha saltado el error al hacer la última actualización, por lo que procedí a desinstalar mount-cifs y a actualizar.

La sorpresa viene cuando pruebo a acceder a los recursos compartidos que tengo en otras máquinas Windows y veo que aunque funciona, le cuesta muchísimo acceder. Demasiado tiempo. Antes era casi al instante. De hecho, viceversa, es decir, desde Windows hacia los recursos compartidos que tengo en la máquina Linux, es así. Funciona perfectamente y casi instantáneamente. Tendrá algo que ver que ahora ya no trabaje con CIFS? Para mostraros el error que me daba, sólo tengo que intentar instalarlo de nuevo, se ve claramente que no quieren coexistir juntos:

```

emerge mount-cifs --ask

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-fs/mount-cifs-3.0.30 

[blocks B     ] net-fs/mount-cifs ("net-fs/mount-cifs" is blocking net-fs/samba-3.4.6)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.                 

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-fs/mount-cifs-3.0.30', 'merge') pulled in by

    mount-cifs                                                     

  ('installed', '/', 'net-fs/samba-3.4.6', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    net-fs/samba required by world                                

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):    

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

A alguien más le ha ocurrido? Alguna sugerencia?

Gracias.

----------

## vincent-

No quieren coexistir juntos porque en el ebuild de esa versión de samba ( /usr/portage/net-fs/samba/samba-3.4.6.ebuild ) hay una linea como esta:

```
client? ( !net-fs/mount-cifs dev-libs/iniparser )
```

Eso significa que si el USE flag client está activado, se necesita que NO esté instalado net-fs/mount-cifs y que SÍ lo esté dev-libs/iniparser.

No sé por qué va más lento. ¿Por qué no preguntas también en el foro en inglés, a ver si tienes más suerte que aquí?

Saludos.

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Gracias peratu, probaré suerte. Mientras tanto, si alguien que lo use también lo ha notado le agradecería lo informase.

Un saludo.

----------

## kinematik

Alguna noticia respecto al bloqueo entre los paquetes net-fs/samba y net-fs/mount-cifs?

Esta manhana al tratar de actualizar mi equipo me he encontrado con este bloqueo.

En mi caso tengo "samba" en mis USE flag, como mi ordenador no actúa como servidor de ficheros, puedo quitar esa USE flag?

En principio sólo accedo a un servidor de ficheros Synology remoto desde gentoo, que por cierto utiliya ext3 como sistema de ficheros.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Como cliente de servidores samba nisiquiera hace falta tener samba instalado, así que quitar la use flag samba no te afectará en absoluto. Al menos, no por ahora, hasta que no necesites compartir con samba...  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Se me ha actualizado samba en todos mis PC, he tenido que quitar cifs y la verdad hasta el momento no he notado diferencias de velocidad, ni de ida de ni vuelta, linux contra windows / windows contra linux. Todo sigue funcionando como siempre....

Salud!

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Vaya, pues no sé qué pudo pasar en mi caso. Gracias por confirmar tu experiencia Inodoro_Pereyra.

----------

